

Alternative Hacker News T-shirt - Samuel_Michon
http://teespring.com/althntees

======
icey
I made an alternative to your alternative: <http://teespring.com/hnexpired>

~~~
zem
now _this_ (entirely without sarcasm) is a tshirt that another hn regular
would instantly recognise and smile at.

------
Samuel_Michon
Background:

Several HNers felt that the official shirt isn't recognizable enough, even for
people who know the site. I agree. So I made an alternative shirt. I do like
the official shirt's minimal approach though, so this design has no logo
either and very little text.

~~~
thetrumanshow
It would be even better if it displayed the no-procrast message!

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I've never had the discipline to set noprocrast, so I wouldn't know what that
looks like :-}

~~~
thetrumanshow
Something like "Get back to work!", actually.

------
ImprovedSilence
It says no profits will be made by the submitter. Did you pick a charity to
donate to, where will the money go? Why not do it for profit? Just curious to
see the though process.

Kinda makes me want to design my own, just for fun, to see what I can come up
with.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
At a goal of 30 shirts, Teespring charges $12.92 per shirt. I chose not to add
any markup.

------
jakexsv
Well it's definitely better than the original. I still think there could be a
better design.

Calling all designers! EDIT: Grey Shirt. Orange bar across the entire top
(rectangle, even on shoulders) and a white Y on one of the shoulders.

------
jared314
Is there a shirt design site that allows designs on the shoulders or sleeves?
I have yet to find one.

------
lurchpop
what's so wrong about having the orange bar with "hacker news" in verdana??

